# Asus G751 Bildschirm bleibt dunkel



## MyNameIsEarl (7. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein schönes Asus G751JT und folgendes Problem:
in regelmäßigen Abständen bleibt der Bildschirm beim Starten (win 8.1) dunkel. Computer macht die normalen Bootgeräusche und Tastatur reagiert, ebenso kann man den Bildschirm heller/dunkler stellen. Ein bis zwei Neustarts später und es funktioniert alles normal. Die Kiste war schon beim Asus-Service, wo auch die SSD-Platte getauscht wurde (?), aber keine Besserung. Ansonsten alle Hardwaretests unauffällig. Hat jemand einen Rat?
Ach ja, und das Touchpad springt beim Scrollen, wenn man in dessen unteren Bereich gelangt. Insgesamt also alles eher durchwachsen.

Gruß,
Earl


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2015)

Hat das Notebook eine andere grafikausgabe wie VGA hdmi?. Schließe da mal testweise einen externen Monitor an und schau mal ob der Fehler dort auch auftritt.


----------



## MyNameIsEarl (8. März 2015)

ok, habe ich gemacht. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass auf dem externen Bildschirm das Problem nicht auftritt, d.h. wenn der Laptop dunkel bleibt, zeigt der zweite Bildschirm den regulären Startbildschirm. Hm, das heisst wohl, dass die Ansteuerung des internen Bildschirms irgenwie defekt ist. Komischerweise tritt der Fehler nur unregelmäßig auf und kann durch ein- bis zweifachen Neustart behoben werden...


----------



## MyNameIsEarl (8. März 2015)

Aus dem Standby-Betrieb wacht er witzigerweise immer ohne Probleme auf - obwohl der Bildschirm ja auch hierbei ausgeschaltet wird.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (9. März 2015)

Hi MyNameIsEarl,

das klingt schon weniger nach Hardware mit dem merkwürdigen Effekt.
Ich würde mal die Daten Sichern, das System Recovern und schauen ob der Effekt dann immer noch ist.
Vorher kannst natürlich noch einmal den Nvidia Treiber runterwerfen oder in der Version verwenden wie wir Sie ausliefern.

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht hilft wohl nur die RMA. https://eu-rma.asus.com/pick_eu/de/


----------

